# Would you trade Thompson/Waiters for Bledsoe?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rumors say Bledsoe wants to play for Cavs, not Suns. Bledsoe asked LeBron to help ......

Proposing the sign and trade of Eric Bledsoe to Cavs for Tristan Thompson and Dion Waiters. Suns get a two for one deal and make a rotation of Dragic/Waiters starting backcourt and Thomas/G.Green bench. 

SF: L. James

PF K Love

C. A.Varejao

SG E. Bledsoe

PG K. Irving

http://kingjamesgospel.com/2014/09/...-rumors-eric-bledsoe-wants-play-lebron-james/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I would, yes.

#WaitersHaters


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

it's a good deal for Cleveland on paper, but they need big men more than they need Bledsoe


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just no


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Trading for Greg Monroe would do more for them than Bledsoe would. With Monroe signing the QO and basically being guaranteed to walk next summer they should be able to do a straight Waiters-Monroe swap pretty easily.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*No-Brainer*



Bogg said:


> they should be able to do a straight Waiters-Monroe swap pretty easily.


That would be a massive win for the Cavs.

#SeeYaLatersWaiters


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: No-Brainer*



RollWithEm said:


> That would be a massive win for the Cavs.
> 
> #SeeYaLatersWaiters


Have the Cavs been showing any signs lately of wanting to trade Waiters or at least looking for places he could go?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Cavs need to keep top 4 players' salaries at around $65 million. If Cavs don't trade Waiters and Thompson, the team salary would go to 100 million in two years.

Let's say 10 million a year each for Waiters and Thompson.

6 players = 85 million in 2016.

It would be great if Cavs can deal Thompson for Randle and Waiters for Smart this season.

3 years ago, I asked the Heat fans to save the money for the starters and spend the money for the benches, nobody cares.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> It would be great if Cavs can deal Thompson for Randle and Waiters for Smart this season.


----------

